# My crowning achievement



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok, so it's a lemonade stand. I had a blast making this thing yesterday.
I have a client who's on the schedule for some other work next month, but she had e-mailed me a pic of a stand she'd seen up in Nantucket over the summer and asked if I could build one for her before Christmas.

I've been working on a set of cabinets (in the background) for some weeks now and decided yesterday I needed a break and whipped up the stand before the end of the day. Everything was made from scraps laying around, so it turned out to be a nice little job. 

Hopefully her five little ones will enjoy it.

The truth is, If I made one of these a day I'd make the same money I make off the nice stuff...:blink:


----------



## rob.hough (Jul 27, 2007)

That looks great. I love the painted sign too, heh.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

That is awesome! Anyone that doesn't stop and buy a lemonade should be ashamed of themselves! Great job!!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, I was thinking the same Ken.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Maybe when the kids are done with it you repurpose it by mounting some beer taps on the bar top.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks great.
I am often surprised at what you can create just using the scraps laying around the shop.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Small projects can be big money. If I lived a really big city like Dallas I would not choose remodeling again. I would specialize in doors only. To heck with windows too much time and labor. I would call myself _"The Doorman"_ and have one employee (probably my wife; excellent tax write off several ways) and do absolutley nothing but replace residential doors. I would not even get into selling them. Customer picks it out from Lowe's or HD at the store or online or anywhere they want and I remve the old one and install the new one. You'd stay busy year roujnd and make more money than running a 10 man remodeling company IMHO.

Joe it don't take much to get me started. Nice work on the lemonade stand. You made some future entreprenuers very happy I bet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice work joesdad. Looks good.

Gerry


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks again.

TT, you bring up a good point about our "craft" I can't tell you how many people see some of the small stuff I build for fun and say "You should just sell these!" They have no idea that in order to make consistent money from this business you either need eight arms and three brains, or take the plunge of opening a production shop with a stable crew.

I mentioned in another thread my best jobs are residential crown and or raised panel jobs. Most here want the heavy architectural two and three piece crown in their dr and living rooms, so the demand is constant with more people buying older homes instead of new. On those jobs I usually always walk away finishing the job with what I intended to make, and in this business that is the moving target that many chase until they can figure out what works best for their demographics.

Hey my new front door has been leaning on the side of my house for a month now! I need a good installer. This one hates replacing doors and windows.

-Armand


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

changing an old door for a new one is simple, isn't it?

I mean the nuts and bolts are already there.

More than that..., now you're talking about labor.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

oh shame i forgot..

that lemonade stand is a cute get - up.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

stuart said:


> changing an old door for a new one is simple, isn't it?
> 
> I mean the nuts and bolts are already there.
> 
> More than that..., now you're talking about labor.


Yes, and no. The door was a freebie from off a job and is too big for my opening. I need to remove one of the side lights to make it fit. It was custom made, and does not have the typical coregated nails holding the members together. The friend who gave it to me said he'd "make it work"..:huh:


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 1, 2007)

reminds me of when spongebob built his "bubblestand"!

Looks GREAT!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Nickbee said:


> reminds me of when spongebob built his "bubblestand"!
> 
> Looks GREAT!


:laughing:


----------

